# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  جماع الزوجة وقد طهرت لكن لم تغتسل

## سالم اليمان

هل يجوز للرجل أن يجامع زوجته التي طهرت وانقطع عنها دم الحيض
 لكنها لم تغتسل
وهل الغسل شرط للجماع أم أنه شرط لصحة الصلاة

----------


## مصطفى صادق الرّافعي

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

فأما الصوم فلا تعلق له بالغسل من الحيض فإنك متى طهرت من الحيض صح صومك؛ وإن لم تغتسلي لأن تحريمه بالحيض وقد زال. بخلاف الصلاة والطواف وقراءة القرآن وحمل المصحف، فإن هذه وإن طهرت من الحيض لا يجوز لك فعل شيء منها إلا بعد الغسل لأن الحدث باق ولا يُزال إلا بالغسل.
وكذلك استمتاع الزوج لا يحل إلا بعد الغسل، لقول الله سبحانه:(وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ) [البقرة:222].
وغسل الحائض لا يصح إلا بغسل جميع الرأس والجسد. وحيث إنك كنت تجهلين حكم غسل الرأس فلا يلزمك إعادة الصلوات السابقة على الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم، لأن من ترك واجباً لم يعلم وجوبه فمتى علم بوجوبه لا يلزمه إعادة ما مضى منه أو ما مضى مما تتعلق صحته به لأن الجهل كالعجز. ويجب على المرء أن يتعلم ما تتوقف عليه صحة عبادته ومعاملته، فإن قصر في ذلك كان مفرطاً أو آثماً. والله أعلم.

----------


## سالم اليمان

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك
لكن سؤالي كان عن جواز الجماع قبل غسل المرأة الحائض وقد طهرت ورأت القصة البيضاء

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

*وإِذا انقَطَعَ الدَّمُ، ولم تغتسلْ لم يُبَحْ غَيْرُ الصِّيامِ، والطَّلاقِ.*
*قوله: «وإِذا انقطع الدَّم ولم تغتسل لم يُبَحْ غير الصيِّام والطَّلاق» .*
*يعني: إِذا انقطع الدَّمُ ولم تغتسل؛ بقي كلُّ شيء على تحريمه إِلا الصِّيامَ، والطَّلاقَ.*
*أما الصِّيام فقالوا: لأنها إِذا طَهُرَتْ صارت كالجُنُبِ تماماً، والجُنُبُ يصحُّ منه الصِّيامُ بدلالة الكتاب والسُّنَّة:**فالكتاب قوله تعالى: {فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ*
*الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ} [البقرة: 187] ، وإِذا جاز الجِمَاع إِلى طُلوع الفجر لزمَ من ذلك أن يصبحَ جُنُباً.*
*والسُّنَّة ما روته عائشةُ أن النبيَّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم كان (يصبحُ جُنُباً من جماعٍ غير احتلامٍ، في رمضان ثم يصوم)*
*ولم يذكر المؤلِّف فيما سبق تحريم الطَّلاق، لكن يُفْهَمُ من قوله هنا: «لم يُبَحْ غير الصِّيام والطَّلاق»، أنه محرَّمٌ.*
*والدَّليل على جواز الطَّلاق بعد انقطاع الدم قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «مُرْهُ فَلْيُرَاجِعْهَ  ا، ثم لِيُطَلِّقْهَا طاهراً أو حاملاً» (2) ، والمرأة تَطْهُرُ بانقطاع الدَّم.*
*فإِن قيل: هل يجوز الجِمَاع؟*
*فالجواب: لا، والدَّليلُ على هذا قوله تعالى: {وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ} [البقرة: 222] .*
*الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع "الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله"*

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الرافعي هل لك بيان كلام أهل العلم في ترك الواجب أو فعل المحظور من جهة الأتيان به أو عدمه وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الكريم-حفظكم الله-؛ فهمت من استشكالك أنَّ صورة المسألة هي: (جماع المرأة إذا انقطع حيظها وإن لم تغتسل)، فإن كنت وفقت لفهم صورة المسألة فأحيلك على المسألة رقم (10) من كتاب (الترجيحات في الطهارة والصلاة) للشيخ الفاضل محمد بن عمر بازمول-سدده الله-، فقد تطرق لها في حوالي أكثر من ثمان صفحات، ومن مميزات مبحثه في هذه المسألة نقله اعتبار القراءات وأقوال المفسرين في الحكم والترجيح وذلك عند تفسير قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُواْ النِّسَاء فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللّهُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: [البقرة:222].
 فذكر مثلا: معنى قراءة التخفيف:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطْهُرْنَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: أي: ينقطع الدم عنهن. فيكون المعنى: نهى الله عباده عن قرب الحائض حتى ينقطع دم الحيض، فيكون انقطاع دم الحيض غاية النهاية عن قربانهن. [معاني القرآن للفراء (1/143)، تفسير الطبري (2/385)].
 ومعنى قراءة التشديد:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطّهَرْنَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: أي: يستعملن الماء، بأن تغسل موضع الدم منها فقط، أو تتوضأ أو تغتسل، أي ذلك فعلت جاز لها، وأباح لزوجها قربانها. [معاني القرآن لنحاس (1/183)، تفسير  الطبري (2/385)].
 ويتحصل من القراءاتين: عدم جواز قربان المرأة حتى ينقطع عنها دم الحيض، وحتى تغسل موضع الدم منها بالماء، أو تتوضأ أو تغتسل.
 ويؤكد هذا ويعضده أنه لازم قوله تعالى عقب هذا الموضع مباشرة:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، وقد أجمع القراء على قراءته هنا بالتشديد إذ سياق الآية:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: َلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللّهُ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: . [ينظر: تفسير الزمخشري (1/134)، تفسير الرازي (6/68)، تفسير البيضاوي (ص:78)].

 ثم ذكر الشيخ محمد بازمول حفظه الله أقوال بعض الفقهاء في المسألة والاعتراضات المتعلقة بها، ثم رجّح -والله أعلم-أنّ المرأة تحل لزوجها إذا انقطع دم الحيض عنها، وغسلت محل الدم، وذلك لعدّة أمور يمكنك مراجعتها في المرجع المحال عليه، وهذا الذي أميل إليه بعد نظر في الأدلة القرآنية، وتفسيرات الأئمة لها، وكذا الآثار السَّلفية عن عطاء وقتادة، مع انعدام الدليل الشرعي المعتبر كنص من الكتاب أو السنة أو إجماع معتمد صحيح ؛ على تحريم ذلك، بل لا يوجد في النصوص الشرعية ما يوجب حمل لفظة ((التطهر)) على الغسل فقط كما ذكر الشيخ بارك الله فيه، ينظر (آداب الزفاف في السنة المطهرة، ص:129) لشيخنا العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى، والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

أخي الكريم  , كيف يقال أنه لا يوجد دليل شرعي معتبر كنص من الكتاب أو السنة أو إجماع معتمد صحيح ؛ على تحريم ذلك !!! بل الدليل موجود , لفظ التطهر إذا ذكر صرف للعرف الشرعي فيكون غسل غسل الصلاة  كما قال بذلك جمهور الفقهاء خلافا للأحناف فجعل التطهر غسل موضع الدم مرجوح أصوليا لأن الحقيقة الشرعية مقدمة على الحقيقة اللغوية كما أن قوله "فيكون انقطاع دم الحيض غاية النهاية عن قربانهن" استدلال بمفهوم المخالفة و هو من أضعف الأدلة و ما دام القراء أجمعوا على قراءة قوله تعالى "فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ" بالتشديد يحمل هذا التطهر على الحقيقة الشرعية فيكون معنى ذلك الغسل لا الوضوء لأن المقصود التطهر من الحيض.

قال القرطبي في تفسيره : يَعْنِي بِالْمَاءِ ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ مَالِك وَجُمْهُور الْعُلَمَاء ، وَأَنَّ الطُّهْر الَّذِي يَحِلّ بِهِ جِمَاع الْحَائِض الَّذِي يَذْهَب عَنْهَا الدَّم هُوَ تَطَهُّرهَا بِالْمَاءِ كَطُهْرِ الْجُنُب ، وَلَا يُجْزِئ مِنْ ذَلِكَ تَيَمُّم وَلَا غَيْره ، وَبِهِ قَالَ مَالِك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالطَّبَرِيّ وَمُحَمَّد بْن مَسْلَمَة وَأَهْل الْمَدِينَة وَغَيْرهمْ . وَقَالَ يَحْيَى بْن بُكَيْر وَمُحَمَّد بْن كَعْب الْقُرَظِيّ : إِذَا طَهُرَتْ الْحَائِض وَتَيَمَّمَتْ ء حَيْثُ لَا مَاء حَلَّتْ لِزَوْجِهَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْتَسِل . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد وَعِكْرِمَة وَطَاوُس : اِنْقِطَاع الدَّم يُحِلّهَا لِزَوْجِهَا . وَلَكِنْ بِأَنْ تَتَوَضَّأ . وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمَّد : إِنْ اِنْقَطَعَ دَمهَا بَعْد مُضِيّ عَشَرَة أَيَّام جَازَ لَهُ أَنْ يَطَأهَا قَبْل الْغُسْل ، وَإِنْ كَانَ اِنْقِطَاعه قَبْل الْعَشَرَة لَمْ يَجُزْ حَتَّى تَغْتَسِل أَوْ يَدْخُل عَلَيْهَا وَقْت الصَّلَاة . وَهَذَا تَحَكُّم لَا وَجْه لَهُ ، وَقَدْ حَكَمُوا لِلْحَائِضِ بَعْد اِنْقِطَاع دَمهَا بِحُكْمِ الْحَبْس فِي الْعِدَّة وَقَالُوا لِزَوْجِهَا : عَلَيْهَا الرَّجْعَة مَا لَمْ تَغْتَسِل مِنْ الْحَيْضَة الثَّالِثَة ، فَعَلَى قِيَاس قَوْلهمْ هَذَا لَا يَجِب أَنْ تُوطَأ حَتَّى تَغْتَسِل ، مَعَ مُوَافَقَة أَهْل الْمَدِينَة . وَدَلِيلنَا أَنَّ اللَّه سُبْحَانه عَلَّقَ الْحُكْم فِيهَا عَلَى شَرْطَيْنِ : أَحَدهمَا : اِنْقِطَاع الدَّم ، وَهُوَ قَوْله تَعَالَى : " حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ " . وَالثَّانِي : الِاغْتِسَال بِالْمَاءِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْله تَعَالَى : " فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ " أَيْ يَفْعَلْنَ الْغُسْل بِالْمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا مِثْل قَوْله تَعَالَى : " وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغُوا النِّكَاح " [ النِّسَاء : 6 ] الْآيَة ، فَعَلَّقَ الْحُكْم وَهُوَ جَوَاز دَفْع الْمَال عَلَى شَرْطَيْنِ : أَحَدهمَا : بُلُوغ الْمُكَلَّف النِّكَاح . وَالثَّانِي : إِينَاس الرُّشْد ، وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى فِي الْمُطَلَّقَة : " فَلَا تَحِلّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْد حَتَّى تَنْكِح زَوْجًا غَيْره " [ الْبَقَرَة : 230 ] ثُمَّ جَاءَتْ السُّنَّة بِاشْتِرَاطِ الْعُسَيْلَة ، فَوَقَفَ التَّحْلِيل عَلَى الْأَمْرَيْنِ جَمِيعًا ، وَهُوَ اِنْعِقَاد النِّكَاح وَوُجُود الْوَطْء . اِحْتَجَّ أَبُو حَنِيفَة فَقَالَ : إِنَّ مَعْنَى الْآيَة ، الْغَايَة فِي الشَّرْط هُوَ الْمَذْكُور فِي الْغَايَة قَبْلهَا ، فَيَكُون قَوْله : " حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ " مُخَفَّفًا هُوَ بِمَعْنَى قَوْله : " يَطَّهَّرْنَ " مُشَدَّدًا بِعَيْنِهِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ جَمَعَ بَيْن اللُّغَتَيْنِ فِي الْآيَة ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : " فِيهِ رِجَال يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَتَطَهَّرُوا وَاَللَّه يُحِبّ الْمُطَّهِرِينَ " [ التَّوْبَة : 108 ] . قَالَ الْكُمَيْت : وَمَا كَانَتْ الْأَنْصَار فِيهَا أَذِلَّة وَلَا غُيَّبًا فِيهَا إِذَا النَّاس غُيَّب وَأَيْضًا فَإِنَّ الْقِرَاءَتَيْن  ِ كَالْآيَتَيْنِ فَيَجِب أَنْ يُعْمَل بِهِمَا . وَنَحْنُ نَحْمِل كُلّ وَاحِدَة مِنْهُمَا عَلَى مَعْنًى ، فَنَحْمِل الْمُخَفَّفَة عَلَى مَا إِذَا اِنْقَطَعَ دَمهَا لِلْأَقَلِّ ، فَإِنَّا لَا نُجَوِّز وَطْأَهَا حَتَّى تَغْتَسِل ؛ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُؤْمَن عَوْده : وَنَحْمِل الْقِرَاءَة الْأُخْرَى عَلَى مَا إِذَا اِنْقَطَعَ دَمهَا لِلْأَكْثَرِ فَيَجُوز وَطْؤُهَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْتَسِل . قَالَ اِبْن الْعَرَبِيّ : وَهَذَا أَقْوَى مَا لَهُمْ ، فَالْجَوَاب عَنْ الْأَوَّل : أَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْ كَلَام الْفُصَحَاء ، وَلَا أَلْسُن الْبُلَغَاء ، فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي التَّكْرَار فِي التَّعْدَاد ، وَإِذَا أَمْكَنَ حُمِلَ اللَّفْظ عَلَى فَائِدَة مُجَرَّدَة لَمْ يُحْمَل عَلَى التَّكْرَار فِي كَلَام النَّاس ، فَكَيْف فِي كَلَام الْعَلِيم الْحَكِيم ! وَعَنْ الثَّانِي : أَنَّ كُلّ وَاحِدَة مِنْهُمَا مَحْمُولَة عَلَى مَعْنًى دُون مَعْنَى الْأُخْرَى ، فَيَلْزَمهُمْ إِذَا اِنْقَطَعَ الدَّم أَلَّا يُحْكَم لَهَا بِحُكْمِ الْحَيْض قَبْل أَنْ تَغْتَسِل فِي الرَّجْعَة ، وَهُمْ لَا يَقُولُونَ ذَلِكَ كَمَا بَيَّنَّاهُ ، فَهِيَ إِذًا حَائِض ، وَالْحَائِض لَا يَجُوز وَطْؤُهَا اِتِّفَاقًا . وَأَيْضًا فَإِنَّ مَا قَالُوهُ يَقْتَضِي إِبَاحَة الْوَطْء عِنْد اِنْقِطَاع الدَّم لِلْأَكْثَرِ وَمَا قُلْنَاهُ يَقْتَضِي الْحَظْر ، وَإِذَا تَعَارَضَ مَا يَقْتَضِي الْحَظْر وَمَا يَقْتَضِي الْإِبَاحَة وَيُغَلَّب بَاعِثَاهُمَا غُلِّبَ بَاعِث الْحَظْر ، كَمَا قَالَ عَلِيّ وَعُثْمَان فِي الْجَمْع بَيْن الْأُخْتَيْنِ بِمِلْكِ الْيَمِين ، أَحَلَّتْهُمَا آيَة وَحَرَّمَتْهُمَ  ا أُخْرَى ، وَالتَّحْرِيم أَوْلَى . وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم .  اهــ

و قال الطبري :  
الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } يَعْنِي تَعَالَى ذِكْره بِقَوْلِهِ : { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ } فَإِذَا اغْتَسَلْنَ فَتَطَهَّرْنَ بِالْمَاءِ فَجَامِعُوهُنَّ . فَإِنْ قَالَ قَائِل : أَفَفُرِضَ جِمَاعهنَّ حِينَئِذٍ ؟ قِيلَ : لَا . فَإِنْ قَالَ : فَمَا مَعْنَى قَوْله إذَا : { فَأْتُوهُنَّ } ؟ قِيلَ : ذَلِكَ إبَاحَة مَا كَانَ مَنَعَ قَبْل ذَلِكَ مِنْ جِمَاعهنَّ وَإِطْلَاق لِمَا كَانَ حَظَّرَ فِي حَال الْحَيْض ، وَذَلِكَ كَقَوْلِهِ : { وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا } 5 2 وَقَوْله { فَإِذَا قُضِيَتْ الصَّلَاة فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْض } 62 10 وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ . وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ ، فَإِذَا اغْتَسَلْنَ . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 3420 - حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى ، قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو صَالِح ، قَالَ : ثني مُعَاوِيَة بْن صَالِح ، عَنْ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة ، عَنْ ابْن عَبَّاس : { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } يَقُول : فَإِذَا طَهُرَتْ مِنْ الدَّم وَتَطَهَّرَتْ بِالْمَاءِ . 3421 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن بَشَّار ، قَالَ : ثني مُحَمَّد بْن مَهْدِيّ وَمُؤَمِّل ، قَالَا : ثنا سُفْيَان ، عَنْ ابْن أَبِي نَجِيح ، عَنْ مُجَاهِد : { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } فَإِذَا اغْتَسَلْنَ . 3422 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن حُمَيْد ، قَالَ : ثنا مُحْيِي بْن وَاضِح ، قَالَ : ثنا عُبَيْد اللَّه الْعَتَكِيّ . عَنْ عِكْرِمَة فِي قَوْله : { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } يَقُول : اغْتَسَلْنَ . 3423 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو ، قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم ، عَنْ سُفْيَان أَوْ عُثْمَان بْن الْأَسْوَد : { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } إذَا اغْتَسَلْنَ .  3424- حَدَّثَنَا عِمْرَان بْن مُوسَى ، ثنا عَبْد الْوَارِث ، ثنا عَامِر ، عَنْ الْحَسَن : فِي الْحَائِض تَرَى الطُّهْر ، قَالَ : لَا يَغْشَاهَا زَوْجهَا حَتَّى تَغْتَسِل وَتَحِلّ لَهَا الصَّلَاة . 3424 - حَدَّثَنِي يَعْقُوب بْن إبْرَاهِيم ، قَالَ ، ثنا هُشَيْم ، عَنْ مُغِيرَة ، عَنْ إبْرَاهِيم : أَنَّهُ كَرِهَ أَنْ يَطَأهَا حَتَّى تَغْتَسِل ؛ يَعْنِي الْمَرْأَة إذَا طَهُرَتْ . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ لِلصَّلَاةِ . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 3426 - حَدَّثَنِي يَعْقُوب بْن إبْرَاهِيم ، قَالَ : ثنا هُشَيْم ، قَالَ ، أَخْبَرَنَا لَيْث . عَنْ طَاوُس وَمُجَاهِد أَنَّهُمَا قَالَا : إذَا طَهُرَتْ الْمَرْأَة مِنْ الدَّم فَشَاءَ زَوْجهَا أَنْ يَأْمُرهَا بِالْوُضُوءِ قَبْل أَنْ تَغْتَسِل إذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الشَّبَق فَلْيُصِبْ . وَأَوْلَى التَّأْوِيلَيْن  ِ بِتَأْوِيلِ الْآيَة قَوْل مَنْ قَالَ ، مَعْنَى قَوْله ، { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } فَإِذَا اغْتَسَلْنَ لِإِجْمَاعِ الْجَمِيع عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَا تَصِير بِالْوُضُوءِ بِالْمَاءِ طَاهِرًا الطُّهْر لِلَّذِي يَحِلّ لَهَا بِهِ الصَّلَاة ، وَأَنَّ الْقَوْل لَا يَخْلُو فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَحَد أَمْرَيْنِ . إمَّا أَنْ يَكُون مَعْنَاهُ : فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ مِنْ النَّجَاسَة فَأْتُوهُنَّ . وَإِنْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ مَعْنَاهُ ، فَقَدْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُون مَتَى انْقَطَعَ عَنْهَا الدَّم فَجَائِز لِزَوْجِهَا جِمَاعهَا إذَا لَمْ تَكُنْ هُنَالِكَ نَجَاسَة ظَاهِرَة ، هَذَا إنْ كَانَ قَوْله : { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } جَائِزًا اسْتِعْمَاله فِي التَّطَهُّر مِنْ النَّجَاسَة ، وَلَا أَعْلَمهُ جَائِزًا إلَّا عَلَى اسْتِكْرَاه الْكَلَام أَوْ يَكُون مَعْنَاهُ : فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ لِلصَّلَاةِ فِي إجْمَاع الْجَمِيع مِنْ الْحُجَّة عَلَى أَنَّهُ غَيْر جَائِز لِزَوْجِهَا غِشْيَانهَا بِانْقِطَاعِ دَم حَيْضهَا ، إذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ هُنَالِكَ نَجَاسَة دُون التَّطَهُّر بِالْمَاءِ إذَا كَانَتْ وَاجِدَته أَدَلّ الدَّلِيل عَلَى أَنَّ مَعْنَاهُ : فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ الطُّهْر الَّذِي يُحْزِيهِنَّ بِهِ الصَّلَاة . وَفِي إجْمَاع الْجَمِيع مِنْ الْأُمَّة عَلَى أَنَّ الصَّلَاة لَا تَحِلّ لَهَا إلَّا بِالِاغْتِسَالِ أَوْضَح الدَّلَالَة عَلَى صِحَّة مَا قُلْنَا مِنْ أَنَّ غِشْيَانهَا حَرَام إلَّا بَعْد الِاغْتِسَال ، وَأَنَّ مَعْنَى قَوْله : { فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ } فَإِذَا اغْتَسَلْنَ فَصِرْنَ طَوَاهِر الطُّهْر الَّذِي يَجْزِيهِنَّ بِهِ الصَّلَاة . اهــ

استعمل الطبري طريقة السبر و التقسيم فقوله تعالى "فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ" لا يخلو من أمرين إما أنه محمول على التطهر اللغوي أو محمول على التطهر الشرعي و حمله على التطهر الشرعي أولى من ستة أوجه   :
أولها أن الحقيقة الشرعية مقدمة على الحقيقة اللغوية فيحمل التطهر على غسل الصلاة .
ثانيها أن العمل بالمعنيين أولى من العمل بمعنى واحد فلو حملناه على التطهر اللغوي فقط لم نعمل بالتطهر الشرعي و لو حملناه على التطهر الشرعي عملنا بالتطهر اللغوي أيضا.
ثالثها أن تشديد الطاء يعني النية في التطهر لأنه تعالى لم يقل فإذا طَهُرْنَ و لو كان المراد بذلك إزالة الدم لما أحتاج ذلك إلى نيه لأن إزالة النجاسة لا تحتاج إلى النية فثبت بذلك أن المقصود التطهر الشرعي و هو الغسل.
رابعها أن سياق الآية يفيد التطهر الشرعي لأن الله تعالى ختم الآية بقوله "إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ " فتحمل على المتطهرين للصلاة و على هذا يكون لفظ التطهر المقصود هو للصلاة لا مجرد إزالة النجاسة.
قال الطبري : 

الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى :  { إنَّ اللَّه يُحِبّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ }   يَعْنِي تَعَالَى ذِكْره بِقَوْلِهِ :  { إنَّ اللَّه يُحِبّ التَّوَّابِينَ }   الْمُنِيبِينَ مِنْ الْإِدْبَار عَنْ اللَّه وَعَنْ طَاعَته إلَيْهِ  وَإِلَى طَاعَته وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا مَعْنَى التَّوْبَة قَبْل . وَاخْتُلِفَ  فِي مَعْنَى قَوْله :  { وَيُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ }   فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : هُمْ الْمُتَطَهِّرُو  نَ بِالْمَاءِ . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ  ذَلِكَ : 3443 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَحْيَى بْن وَاضِح  , قَالَ : ثنا طَلْحَة , عَنْ عَطَاء قَوْله :   { إنَّ اللَّه يُحِبّ التَّوَّابِينَ }  قَالَ : التَّوَّابِينَ مِنْ الذُّنُوب ,  { وَيُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ }  قَالَ : الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ بِالْمَاءِ لِلصَّلَاةِ .   * - حَدَّثَنِي أَحْمَد بْن حَازِم , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو نُعَيْم , قَالَ :  ثنا طَلْحَة , عَنْ عَطَاء , مِثْله . * - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْب ,  قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيع , عَنْ طَلْحَة بْن عَمْرو , عَنْ عَطَاء :   { إنَّ اللَّه يُحِبّ التَّوَّابِينَ }  مِنْ الذُّنُوب لَمْ يُصِيبُوهَا  { وَيُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ }  بِالْمَاءِ لِلصَّلَاةِ .   وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّه يُحِبّ التَّوَّابِينَ  مِنْ الذُّنُوب , وَيُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ مِنْ أَدْبَار النِّسَاء أَنْ  يَأْتُوهَا . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 3444 - حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَد بْن  حَازِم , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو نُعَيْم , قَالَ : ثنا إبْرَاهِيم بْن نَافِع ,  قَالَ : سَمِعْت سُلَيْمَان مَوْلَى أُمّ عَلِيّ , قَالَ : سَمِعْت  مُجَاهَدًا يَقُول :  مَنْ أَتَى امْرَأَته فِي دُبُرهَا فَلَيْسَ مِنْ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ .   وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ : " وَيُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ " مِنْ  الذُّنُوب أَنْ يَعُودُوا فِيهَا بَعْد التَّوْبَة بِهَا . ذِكْر مَنْ  قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 3445 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن ,  قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ ابْن جُرَيْجٍ , عَنْ مُجَاهِد :   { يُحِبّ التَّوَّابِينَ }  مِنْ الذُّنُوب لَمْ يُصِيبُوهَا ,  { وَيُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ }  مِنْ الذُّنُوب : لَا يَعُودُونَ فِيهَا .   وَأَوْلَى الْأَقْوَال فِي ذَلِكَ بِالصَّوَابِ قَوْل مَنْ قَالَ : إنَّ  اللَّه يُحِبّ التَّوَّابِينَ مِنْ الذُّنُوب , وَيُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ  بِالْمَاءِ لِلصَّلَاةِ ; لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْأَغْلَب مِنْ ظَاهِر  مَعَانِيه . وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى ذِكْره ذَكَرَ أَمْر الْمَحِيض  , فَنَهَاهُمْ عَنْ أُمُور كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَهَا فِي جَاهِلِيَّتهمْ ,  مِنْ تَرْكهمْ مُسَاكَنَة الْحَائِض وَمُؤَاكَلَتهَا وَمُشَارَبَتهَا ,  وَأَشْيَاء غَيْر ذَلِكَ مِمَّا كَانَ تَعَالَى ذِكْره يَكْرَههَا مِنْ  عِبَاده . فَلَمَّا اسْتَفْتَى أَصْحَاب رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ أَوْحَى اللَّه تَعَالَى إلَيْهِ فِي  ذَلِكَ , فَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ مَا يَكْرَههُ مِمَّا يَرْضَاهُ وَيُحِبّهُ ,  وَأَخْبَرَهُمْ أَنَّهُ يُحِبّ مِنْ خَلْقه مَنْ أَنَابَ إلَى رِضَاهُ  وَمَحَبَّته , تَائِبًا مِمَّا يَكْرَههُ . وَكَانَ مِمَّا بَيَّنَ لَهُمْ  مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ حَرَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ إتْيَان نِسَائِهِمْ وَإِنْ  طَهُرْنَ مِنْ حَيْضهنَّ حَتَّى يَغْتَسِلْنَ , ثُمَّ قَالَ :  { وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ }   فَإِنَّ اللَّه يُحِبّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ , يَعْنِي بِذَلِكَ  الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ مِنْ الْجَنَابَة وَالْأَحْدَاث لِلصَّلَاةِ ,  وَالْمُتَطَهِّر  َات بِالْمَاءِ مِنْ الْحَيْض وَالنِّفَاس وَالْجَنَابَة  وَالْأَحْدَاث مِنْ النِّسَاء . وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ : وَيُحِبّ  الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ , وَلَمْ يَقُلْ الْمُتَطَهِّرَا  ت , وَإِنَّمَا جَرَى  قَبْل ذَلِكَ ذِكْر التَّطَهُّر لِلنِّسَاءِ ; لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ بِذِكْرِ  الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ يَجْمَع الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء , وَلَوْ ذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ  بِذِكْرِ الْمُتَطَهِّرَا  ت لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلرِّجَالِ فِي ذَلِكَ حَظّ ,  وَكَانَ لِلنِّسَاءِ خَاصَّة , فَذَكَرَ اللَّه تَعَالَى ذِكْره  بِالذِّكْرِ الْعَامّ جَمِيع عِبَاده الْمُكَلَّفِينَ , إذْ كَانَ قَدْ  تَعَبَّدَ جَمِيعهمْ بِالتَّطَهُّرِ بِالْمَاءِ , وَإِنْ اخْتَلَفَتْ  الْأَسْبَاب الَّتِي تُوجِب التَّطَهُّر عَلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَاءِ فِي بَعْض  الْمَعَانِي وَاتَّفَقَتْ فِي بَعْض . اهــ
خامسها : أن الإجماع قائم على أن وطء الحائض حرام فلو انقطع الدم أحيانا فلا يجوز للزوج مجامعة زوجته و لو غسلت أثر الدم و لا فرق بين الحائض بعد انقطاع الدم و قبل الغسل و الحائض أثناء الحيض و انقطع الدم لمدة قصيرة فثبت أن الفرق هو الغسل الشرعي الذي به تطهر المرأة.

قال ابن قدامة في المغني: وجملته أن وطء الحائض قبل الغسل حرام، وإن انقطع دمها في قول أكثر أهل العلم، قال ابن المنذر: هذا كالإجماع منهم.
وقال أحمد بن محمد المروذي: لا أعلم في هذا خلافا، إلى أن قال: ولنا قول الله تعالى: وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ {البقرة: 222}.
يعني إذا اغتسلن، هكذا فسره ابن عباس، ولأن الله تعالى قال في الآية: وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ. فأثنى عليهم، فيدل على أنه فعل منهم أثنى عليهم به، وفعلهم هو الاغتسال دون انقطاع الدم، فشرط لإباحة الوطء شرطين: انقطاع الدم، والاغتسال، فلا يباح إلا بهما. اهــ

سادسا : أنه إذا تردد اللفظ بين التطهر اللغوي و التطهر الشرعي فالاحتياط أولى و الاحتياط يقتضي الغسل.

سئل شيخ الإسلام عن ذلك فأجاب : أما مذهب الفقهاء كمالك والشافعي وأحمد فإنه لا يجوزوطؤها حتي تغتسل‏.‏ كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللّهُ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏ 222‏]‏، وأما أبو حنيفة فيجِّوز وطأها إذا انقطع لأكثر الحيض، أو مر عليها وقت الصلاة فاغتسلت، وقول الجمهور هو الذي يدل عليه ظاهر القرآن والآثار‏.‏ اهــ آخر المجلد الحادي والعشرين 

و قد عنون النسائي في بابه : باب الحائض لا توضأ حتى تطهر وتغتسل ثم كتب تحته : قال الله جل ثناؤه : ( ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله ) . وقال الشافعي : فقيل والله أعلم يطهرن من المحيض فإذا تطهرن بالماء . اهــ

و الخلاصة أن الدليل موجود و هي الحقيقة الشرعية من قوله تعالى "فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ" فلفظ التطهر محمول على الغسل الشرعي و الله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الفاضل ؛ ولماذا لم تحملها على الوضوء الشرعي فهو أيضا حقيقة شرعية لمدلول اسم (التطهر)؟! وكذلك ازالة النجاسة عن الموضع من معاني الحقيقة الشرعية لاسم (التطهر)! والدليل ما سيأتي ذكره:

 قال الإمام ابن جرير الطبري-رحمه الله-: " اختلف في التطهر الذي عناه الله تعالى ذكه فأحل له جماعها، فقال بعضهم: هو الاغتسال بالماء، ولا يحل لزوجها أن يقربها حتى تغسل جميع بدنها.
 وقال بعضهم: هو الوضوء للصلاة.
 وقال آخرون: بل هو غسل الفرج؛ فإذا غسلت فرجها فذلك تطهرها الذي يحل به لزوجها غشيانها".اهـ

 قال الشيخ محمد بازمول: "ليس هناك ما يعين أن معنى التطهر في قوله تعالى : {فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ}، هو الاغتسال، فقد استعمل لفظ ((التطهر)) في السنة النبوية بمعنى: إزالة النجاسة عن الموضع بالماء أو بالتراب.منها: عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها-: أن امرأة سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن غسلها من المحيض؟ فأمرها كيف تغتسل قال: خذي فرصة من مسك فتطهري بها! قالت: كيف أتطهر؟ قال: تطهري بها! قالت: كيف ؟ قال: سبحان الله تطهري! فاجتذبتها إليَّ فقلت: تتبعي بها أثر الدَّم.[البخاري (314) ، مسلم (332)].
ففي هذا الحديث أطلق على غسل المحل بالماء تطهر، ومحل الشاهد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((فتطهري بها))!.
ومنها :عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أمر بالمساجد أن تبنى في الدور وان تطهر وتطيب)).وفي هذا الحديث استعمل لفظة ((التطهر)) بمعنى إزالة النجاسة على اي وجه.

والمقصود أنه ليس في النصوص الشرعية ما يوجب حمل لفظة ((التطهر)) على الغسل فقط.

قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله: ((وبالجملة فليس في الدليل ما يحصر معنى قوله عز وجل:{فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ} بالغسل فقط، فالآية مطلقة تشمل المعاني الثلاثة السابقة فبأيها أخذت الطاهر حلّت لزوجها، ولا أعلم في السنة ما يتعلق بهذه المسالة سلبا أو إيجابا غير حديث ابن عباس مرفوعا: ((إذا اتى أحدكم امراته في الدم فليتصدق بدينار، وغذا وطئها وقد رات الطهر ولم تغتسل فليتصدق بنصف دينار)) ولكنه حديث ضعيف...)). [آداب الزفاف في السنة المطهرة ص129] ".اهـ كلام الشيخ بازمول نفع الله به.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

ذكر أبو محمد في المحلى الخلاف في المسألة والراجح عنده
مسألة 1918 
وإذا رأت الحائض الطهر فان غسلت فرجها فقط أو توضأت فقط أو اغتسلت كلها فاى ذلك فعلت حل وطؤها لزوجها الا أنها لا تصلى حتى تغتسل كلها بالماء، وقد اختلف الناس في هذا فقالت طائفة: لا يحل له وطؤها الا حتى تغسل جميع جسدها، روينا ذلك عن مجاهد وابراهيم النخعي.
والقاسم ابن محمد.
وسالم بن عبد الله.
ومكحول.
والحسن.
وسليمان بن يسار.
والزهرى.
وربيعة * ورويناه عن عطاء.
وميمون بن مهران وهو قول مالك.
والشافعي.
وأصحابهما، وذهب أبو حنيفة وأصحابه إلى أن الحائض ان كانت ايامها عشرة فانها بانقضاء العشرة يحل لزوجها وطؤها وان لم تغسل فرجها ولا توضأت ولا اغتسلت فان كانت أيامها أقل من عشرة فانها إذا رأت الطهر لم يحل لزوجها وطؤها الا باحد وجهين اما أن تغتسل كلها واما أن يمضى عليها وقت صلاة فان مضى لها وقت صلاة حل له وطؤها وان لم تغتسل ولا غسلت فرجها ولا توضأت * قال أبو محمد: لا قول أسقط من هذا لانه تحكم بالباطل بلا دليل أصلا ولا نعلم أحدا قاله قبل أبى حنيفة ولا بعده الا من قلده، وذهب قوم إلى مثل قولنا كما روينا من طريق عبد الرزاق أرنا ابن جريج.
ومعمر قال ابن جريج عن عطاء وقال معمر عن قتادة ثم اتفق عطاء.
وقتادة فقالا جميعا في الحائض إذا رأت الطهر فانها تغسل فرجها ويصيبها زوجها، وروينا عن عطاء انها إذا رأت الطهر فتوضأت حل وطؤها لزوجها وهو قول أبى سليمان وجميع أصحابنا 
* قال أبو محمد: ربما يموه مموه بالخبر الذى رويناه من طريق عبد الكريم عن مقسم عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ان أتاها - يعنى الحائض - وقد أدبر الدم عنها ولم يغتسل فنصف دينار " فقد قلنا: ان مقسما ضعيف ولم يلق عبد الكريم مقسما فهو لا شي ولا سيما والمالكيون والشافعيون لا يقولون بهذا الخبر، ومن الباطل ان يحتج المرء بخبر هو أول مبطل له ولعلهم أن يقولوا: لا يجوز له وطؤها الا أن تجوز لها الصلاة 
* قال أبو محمد: وهذا خطأ لان الوطئ ليس معلقا بالصلاة فقد تكون المرأة جنبا فيحل وطؤها ولا تحل لها الصلاة وتكون معتكفة ومحرمة وصائمة فتصلى ولا يحل وطؤها 
قال أبو محمد: فإذ لا بيان في شئ من هذا الا في الآية فالواجب الرجوع إليها قال الله تعالى: (فلا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله) فوجدناه عزوجل لم يبح وطئ الحائض الا بوجهين اثنين وهى أن تطهر وان تطهر لان الضمير الذى في تطهرن راجع بلا خلاف من أحد ممن يحسن العربية إلى الضمير الذى في يطهرن والضمير الذى في يطهرن راجع إلى الحيض فكان معنى يطهرن هو انقطاع الحيض وظهور الطهر لانه لم يضف الفعل اليهن وكان معني يطهرن فعلا يفعلنه لانه رد الفعل اليهن فوجب حمل الآية على مقتضاها وعمومها لا يجوز غير ذلك ولا يجوز تخصيصها ولا الاختصار على بعض ما يقع عليه لفظها دون كل ما يقع عليه بالدعوى الكاذبة فيكون اخبارا عن مراد الله تعالى بما لم يخبر به عزوجل عن مراده، وهذا حرام ونحن نشهد بشهادة الله عزوجل أنه تعالى لو أراد بعض ما يقع عليه اسم (تطهرن) دون سائر ما يقع عليه لاخبرنا به ولبينه علينا ولما وكلنا إلى التكهن والظنون، وقال تعالى: (وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم) فقد فصل لنا عزوجل ما حرم علينا من وطئ الحائض وأنه حرام ما لم يطهرن فيطهرن، فصح ان كل ما يقع عليه اسم الطهر بعد أن يطهرن فقد حللن به والوضوء تطهر بلا خلاف وغسل الفرج بالماء تطهر كذلك وغسل جميع الجسد تطهر فبأى هذه الوجوه تطهرت التى رأت الطهر من الحيض فقد حل به لنا اتيانها وبالله تعالى التوفيق *

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لقول ابن حزم و من وافقه عليه فهو من باب استعمال المشترك  في معانيه على التخيير و الخلاف فيه معروف عند الأصوليين في استعمال المشترك في معانيه على أن الخلاف موجود حول حمله على أكثر من معنى معا لا على التخيير بين المعاني.

قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي  رحمة الله عليه  في تفسير قوله تعالى : " {الزَّانِي لا يَنْكِحُ إِلَّا زَانِيَةً أَوْ مُشْرِكَةً ...} الآية :

هذه الآية الكريمة من أصعب الآيات تحقيقا؛ لأن حمل النكاح فيها على التزويج، لا يلائم ذكر المشركة والمشرك، وحمل النكاح فيها على الوطء لا يلائم الأحاديث الواردة المتعلقة بالآية، فإنها تعين أن المراد بالنكاح في الآية: التزويج، ولا أعلم مخرجا واضحا من الإشكال في هذه الآية إلا مع بعض تعسف، وهو أن أصح الأقوال عند الأصوليين كما حرره أبو العباس بن تيمية في رسالته في علوم القرآن، وعزاه لأجلاء علماء المذاهب الأربعة هو جواز حمل المشترك على معنييه، أو معانيه، فيجوز أن تقول: عدا اللصوص البارحة على عين زيد، وتعني بذلك أنهم عوروا عينه الباصرة وغوروا عينه الجارية، وسرقوا عينه التي هي ذهبه أو فضته.
وإذا علمت ذلك، فاعلم أن النكاح مشترك بين الوطء والتزويج، خلافا لمن زعم أنه حقيقة في أحدهما، مجاز في الآخر كما أشرنا له سابقا، وإذا جاز حمل المشترك على معنييه، فيحمل النكاح في الآية على الوطء، وعلى التزويج معا، ويكون ذكر المشركة والمشرك على تفسير النكاح بالوطء دون العقد، وهذا هو نوع التعسف الذي أشرنا له، والعلم عند الله تعالى.اهـ أضواء البيان (6/ 91).   

و قد ذهب ابن القيم إلى فساد حمل المشترك على معانيه جميعا ، قال  : (زاد المعاد) :
[فساد حمل المشترك على معنييه]
... وما يدعى فيه الاشتراك فهو عنده من قبيل المتواطئ، وأما الشافعي فمنصبه  في العلم أجل من أن يقول مثل هذا وإنما استنبط هذا من قوله إذا أوصى  لمواليه تناول المولى من فوق ومن أسفل وهذا قد يكون قاله لاعتقاده أن  المولى من الأسماء المتواطئة، وأن موضعه القدر المشترك بينهما فإنه من  الأسماء المتضايفة كقوله : "من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه" ولا يلزم من هذا أن  يحكى عنه قاعدة عامة في الأسماء التي ليس من معانيها قدر مشترك أن تحمل عند  الإطلاق على جميع معانيها ثم الذي يدل على فساد هذا القول وجوه :

أحدها : أن استعمال اللفظ في معنييه إنما هو مجاز إذ وضعه لكل واحد منهما  على سبيل الانفراد هو الحقيقة واللفظ المطلق لا يجوز حمله على المجاز بل  يجب حمله على حقيقته.

الثاني : أنه لو قدر أنه موضوع لهما منفردين ولكل واحد منهما مجتمعين فإنه  يكون له حينئذ ثلاثة مفاهيم فالحمل على أحد مفاهيمه دون غيره بغير موجب  ممتنع.

الثالث : أنه حينئذ يستحيل حمله على جميع معانيه إذ حمله على هذا وحده  وعليهما معا مستلزم للجمع بين النقيضين فيستحيل حمله على جميع معانيه وحمله  عليهما معا حمل له على بعض مفهوماته فحمله على جميعها يبطل حمله على  جميعها.

الرابع : أن هاهنا أمورا. أحدها : هذه الحقيقة وحدها والثاني : الحقيقة  الأخرى وحدها والثالث : مجموعهما والرابع : مجاز هذه وحدها والخامس : مجاز  الأخرى وحدها والسادس : مجازهما معا والسابع : الحقيقة وحدها مع مجازها  والثامن : الحقيقة مع مجاز الأخرى والتاسع : الحقيقة الواحدة مع مجازهما  والعاشر : الحقيقة الأخرى مع مجازها والحادي عشر : مع مجاز الأخرى والثاني  عشر : مع مجازهما فهذه اثنا عشر محملا بعضها على سبيل الحقيقة وبعضها على  سبيل المجاز فتعيين معنى واحد مجازي دون سائر المجازات والحقائق ترجيح من  غير مرجح وهو ممتنع.

الخامس : أنه لو وجب حمله على المعنيين جميعا لصار من صيغ العموم لأن حكم  الاسم العام وجوب حمله على جميع مفرداته عند التجرد من التخصيص، ولو كان  كذلك لجاز استثناء أحد المعنيين منه ولسبق إلى الذهن منه عند الإطلاق  العموم وكان المستعمل له في أحد معنييه بمنزلة المستعمل للاسم العام في بعض  معانيه فيكون متجوزا في خطابه غير متكلم بالحقيقة وأن يكون من استعمله في  معنييه غير محتاج إلى دليل وإنما يحتاج إليه من نفى المعنى الآخر ولوجب أن  يفهم منه الشمول قبل البحث عن التخصيص عند من يقول بذلك في صيغ العموم ولا  ينفي الإجمال عنه إذ يصير بمنزلة سائر الألفاظ العامة وهذا باطل قطعا،  وأحكام الأسماء المشتركة لا تفارق أحكام الأسماء العامة وهذا مما يعلم  بالاضطرار من اللغة ... اهــ (منقول)

و أي كان المذهب المختار فالذي عليه الأصوليين هو الخلاف بين حمل المشترك على أكثر من معنى أو حمله على معنى واحد لكن لا يقال بالتخيير في ذات اللفظ المشترك كما أن الأصل هو عدم الاشتراك  ، قال متولي البراجيلي : 
الأصل عدم الاشتراك
والمراد به أن الاشتراك خلاف الأصل، فاللفظ إذا دار بين الاشتراك وعدمه كان الأغلب على الظن عدمه، ولا يُلجأ إلى حمل الكلام عليه إلا بقرينة، فيحكم بأنه منفرد، وذلك بالاستقراء، فإن معظم الألفاظ مفردة، وإلا لما حصل التفاهم في الخطاب دون الاستفسار؛ لأن الاشتراك يُخل بالفهم في حق السامع؛ لتردد الذهن بين مفهومات اللفظ أو التركيب، وقد يتعذر عليه الاستكشاف، إما لهيبة المتكلم أو للاستنكاف من السؤال، فيحمله على غير المراد؛ فيقع في الجهل، وربما ذكره لغيره فيصير بذلك سببًا لجهل جمع كثير، ومن هذا قيل إن السبب الأعظم في وقوع الأغلاط حصول اللفظ المشترك
سادسًا هل يمكن حمل المشترك على جميع معانيه؟
نعم يمكن إذا أمكن ذلك يقول الشنقيطي «مع أن التحقيق جواز حمل المشترك على معنييه، كما حققه الشيخ تقي الدين أبو العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله في رسالته في علوم القرآن، وحرَّر أنه هو الصحيح في مذهب الأئمة الأربعة رحمهم الله» أضواء البيان
ولكن هذا بشرط ألا يوجد مانع يمنع الجمع بين معاني المشترك، كما هو الحال في استعمال لفظ القرء في الطهر والحيض، فلا يصح إرادة جميع المعاني؛ لأنه يفضي إلى الجمع بين النقيضين على عكس فَأَصْبَحَتْ كَالصَّرِيمِ ، فيجوز حملها على معنييها؛ لأن كلاً منهما يؤدي إلى المعنى المراد بأن الجنة صارت بلا زرع، سواءً كانت كالليل المظلم، أو بيضاء لا شيء فيها  اهــ http://www.altawhed.com/Detail.asp?InNewsItemID=366549 

 فإذا علمنا ذلك فهمنا أن قول الألباني رحمه الله "وبالجملة فليس في الدليل ما يحصر معنى قوله عز وجل:{فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ} بالغسل فقط، فالآية مطلقة تشمل المعاني الثلاثة السابقة فبأيها أخذت الطاهر حلّت لزوجها" ضعيف جدا لأنه حمل المشترك على عدة معاني على التخيير و هذا ظاهر الفساد فلم يبقى في هذا اللفظ إلا حمله على جميع المعاني معا أو أحد المعاني دون الأخرى.

إذا حملنا لفظ التطهر على جميع المعاني نقول بالغسل و الوضوء و إزالة النجاسة معا و بما أن الغسل يغني عن الوضوء و كان فيه إزالة النجاسة نكون قد قلنا بالغسل الشرعي.

أما إذا قلنا بعدم جواز حمل المشترك على أكثر من معنى نقول : 

قوله تعالى "تطهرن" ينحصر في أحد المعاني التالية : الغسل ، الوضوء ، الحيض لكن حمله على الوضوء في غاية الضعف لعدة قرائن منها أن الوضوء لا يكفي لإزالة دم الحيض فوجب غسل النجاسة معه و هنا نعود إلى استعمال المشترك في عدة معانيه فكان واجبا حمله كذلك على الغسل لأن الوضوء ليس بأولى من الغسل بل الغسل أقرب في هذا الموضوع لأن  سياق الآية تعلق بالحيض و ما يتعلق بالحيض هو إما الغسل للجنابة أو إزالة النجاسة فتبين خروج الوضوء من ذلك.

إذن الراجح أن اللفظ يدور حول الغسل أو إزالة النجاسة فإذا علمنا ذلك نقول أن الأرجح أنه للغسل لعدة أمور :
أولها وجود التشديد في التطهر مما يدل على وجود النية و إزالة النجاسة لا نية فيها.
الثاني أن الغسل يشمل إزالة النجاسة فكان الأحوط.
الثالث أنه أحكام الوطء تدور حول الغسل و هنا الموضع متعلق بالوطء فالأقرب حمله على الأحكام الغالبة و هي الغسل.
الرابع أن سياق الآية بقوله تعالى المتطهرين يفيد أنها طهارة شرعية فكان الأقرب حمل اللفظ على الغسل لا إزالة النجاسة.
الخامس أن اللفظ "تطهرن" مطلق  و حمله على غسل دم الحيض فقط تخصيص لهذا العموم بدون نص. 
السادس أن حمل لفظ تطهرن على غسل الدم لا يستقيم إلا بإضمار من دم الحيض فيكون المعنى تطهرن من دم الحيض لكن حمل اللفظ على الغسل لا إضمار فيه فيكون بمعنى اغتسلن.
السابع أن المقام مقام طهارة من الحيض فدل ذلك على وجود الجنابة لذلك ناسب الكلام أن يكون حول غسل الجنابة
الثامن أن لفظ التطهر إذا جاء مطلقا حمل على الغسل الشرعي بقرينة الحقيقة الشرعية أما إذا قرن بمزيل للنجاسة فهمنا دورانه على النجاسة و هذا يبطل قول من قال أن لفظ التطهر جاء في إزالة النجاسة  ، نجيب على ذلك أنه في تلك الأحاديث لم يأتي منفردا عاما إنما قرن بمزيل للنجاسة كقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام خذي فرصة من مسك فتطهري بها.  أما قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام حول تطهير المساجد فلا يصح الاستدلال به هنا لأن المسجد جماد و لا توجد طهارة شرعية للجماد إنما يحمل ذلك على إزالة النجاسة و  المتتبع للنصوص يدرك أن لفظ التطهر إذا جاء عاما بدون قيود كان حول الغسل أو الوضوء الشرعي و أنه إذا جاء لإزالة النجاسة قرن بمزيل للنجاسة إن كان على العباد أو جاء في الجمادات و هذه ليس عليها طهارة غسل أو وضوء.

و المقصود من كل هذا الكلام أن قول بعضهم أنه لا يوجد دليل بتخصيص ذلك بالغسل ضعيف جدا فضلا عن قول بعضهم أنه لا يوجد دليل أصلا.

و قد بينت بما يكفي أن القول بأن المقصود هو الغسل الشرعي أكثر قوة من القول بأنه مجرد غسل النجاسة و حتى على القول بتساوي قوة المعنيين ( و لا يمكن القول بأن إزالة النجاسة أقوى من الغسل الشرعي لأنه لا يوجد دليل و لا قرينة على ذلك) كان الأخذ بأنه الغسل الشرعي هو الواجب هنا احتياطا و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال النووي: (قال أصحابنا فإذا طهرت من الحيض ارتفع من هذه الأمور المحرمة تحريم الصوم والطلاق، والظهار وارتفع أيضا تحريم العبور في المسجد على الأصح إذا قلنا بتحريمه في زمن الحيض وقد سبق حكاية وجه عن حكاية صاحب الحاوي وإمام الحرمين أن العبور يبقى تحريمه حتى تغتسل وليس بشيء.
ولا يرتفع ما حرم للحدث كالصلاة والطواف والسجود والقراءة والاعتكاف ومس المصحف والمكث في المسجد ولا يرتفع أيضا تحريم الجماع والمباشرة بين السرة والركبة، فإن لم تجد الماء فتيممت استباحت جميع ذلك لأن التيمم كالغسل).

----------

